# Low Sperm Count and 2 very confused people!



## Touchwood

Hi Everyone,

apologies if this is the wrong forum - I wasnt sure where to put this but thought as I want to try naturally before any other option I'd say hi here!

Today, my partner and I received his SA results - which left us both floored. We knew he had some issues in that department as he had tried to conceive in a previous relationship but after 6 years had been unsuccessful. I don't think we were prepared for how bad the results seem though. 

I say seem because the doctor was awful! Just read out the results, laughed when clomid was suggested and basically said it is incredibly unlikely for us to conceive naturally. I dont even really understand the results to be honest (pasted below) - I just know that the sperm count is very very low, but have no idea what the rest of it means.

Semen Volume - 4.5ml
Semen Liquefaction Time Normal
Viscosity Normal
Appearance Normal
Sperm Concentration - below range - 1.20 10*6/ml (below low reference limit)
Sperm Total Count - below range - 5.34 10^6/ejaculate
Rapid Progressive - 43%
Slow Progressive - below range - 9%
Total Progressive - 52%
Non Progressive - 3%
Total Motile - 55%
Immotile - 45%
Cell Comments - round cells in moderate numbers / total sperm count too low for accurate morphology assessment


Whilst open to IVF (sort of) I really want a natural conception for us and am thinking of ways to try boost the sperm count, even a little bit to improve our chances. I've ordered a fertility aid vitamin for my partner and we're both going to focus on being extra healthy and cut back on alcohol/caffeine/anything that tastes nice!

Has anyone else got similar figures and have conceived naturally? Or any advice on the diet/lifestyle changes. We want kids and are prepared to put in the hard work. I'm 29 but my partner is 37 so worried we only have a couple of years before his poor old sperm kicks the bucket completely.

Sorry to ramble on here! We were given little to no information by the doctor and are both feeling very sad and confused at the moment.


----------



## Lisafoxey33

Hi we had the same issue my hubby went for his 2nd test then he saw a gp who didn't have a clue what anything ment.we requested to see another gp they at the same surgery,she was a lot better!! I would request to see someone else if i was you.you will then need to wait & be referred to a main hospital this can take up to 3months depending on area you live in. We waited 10 weeks and finally get to see someone on the 16th. Maybe your option will be iui or ivf??my husband has very low sperm movers so was advised to eat better excersie and cut down drinking/smoking you will just need to make some changes...good luck


----------



## Touchwood

Thanks Lisa

Tonight we realised this is probably down to undescended testes so guessing the vitamins are not going to do much


----------



## Sheilaweb

Redpanda,
My hubby was diagnosed NOA (ie no sperm in the ejaculate) - hubby went on Wellman multivitamins while we waited 6 months to be matched to a sperm donor.... by the time we got to EC - hubby had a million swimmers, and our sperm donor was left firmly on the subs bench when we went thorough our ICSI treatment.  

Don't give up hope hun, we got pregnant once naturally after 8 years of ttc'ing, although after that we were given a 0 - 1% of natural conception...although we weren't too keen on going down the fertility treatment route, it depends how much you want to realise your dream.
Our eggs are the major contributory factor to failure to conceive as our eggs go on the turn after age 35 whilst men can still procreate into old age - just think of Des O'Connor !!!!  
Time is still very much on your side for pregnancy to happen naturally, you're doing all the right things to achieve it, but don't rule out assisted conception.... in the long term.

Hugs and best wishes
Sheila


----------



## NordicStar

Hiya,
I know you posted this a long time ago...any updates?
I just wanted to say that...my OH got tested 2 years ago and we were told he had 3 million sperm count which left us shocked as he had managed to conceive before...were told we wouldn't be able to conceive naturally. I got REALLY down about this..was referred on and he had a second sample which showed NORMAL count!!! All he did after the first sample was reduce alcohol and he started taking vitamins. Now, I believe something was wrong with the first sample....he has just done a third sample which showed even better results!
So all I would say..don't get too upset by this...do another test!
We still haven't managed to conceive but that's down to my issues...
X


----------



## sparkles83

Hiya hun,
So sorry to hear about that results, its devastating to say the least. My husband also had an undecended testicle which is directly effecting his fertility, his lastest SA was zero  we are still planning on trying the supplements ect even if its just to say we tried before exploring the idea of using a donor. Remember miracles do happen and it only takes 1 sperm  good luck x


----------



## Sheilaweb

Sparkles - miracles do happen, we got pregnant once naturally....sadly it wasn't meant to be but it made us all the more determined to make our baby dreams come true - wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------

